# Teisco EB-220



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is my Teisco EB-220.
made around 66-67. part of the sharkfin series, note the funky headstock shape.
its a 30 inch scale, and the pickup config is like a jazz bass- 2 single coils of opposite polarity, 2 on/off switches, 2 volumes, 1 master tone. with both pups combined, and the volumes up full, its noise cancelling.
its made of wood. dont know what kind of wood- but hey.
originally this one was white- the finish has yellowed admirably.
aluminum scratchplate and knobs with dials.
there would have been an ashtray style cover bolted to the bridge, but on this one its long gone.
not much i can say about this- 
it looks cool, sounds really cool- i like it. i usually use a jazz bass for bass parts, but this makes an interesting contrast.
i know there are others like myself who want that teisco/kawaii kinda guitar sound sometimes- this has that same kinda thing going on, but in a bass form.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Teisco had some pretty wild designs. I used to see them now and again in the pawn shops around Detroit. Hard to find any of them in really good shape anymore.

Here is one of the more bizarre ones on fleabay. He is dreaming on the price though. http://cgi.ebay.com/Teisco-Spectrum...QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGuitar?hash=item4aa0289080


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> Here is one of the more bizarre ones on fleabay. He is dreaming on the price though. http://cgi.ebay.com/Teisco-Spectrum-...item4aa0289080


yup- crazy price, but interesting looking guitar. i would assume rather rare. i like these things, but i still see them as cheapies- 
and im pretty cheap so its cool lol- the ones that come up on ebay nowadays are getting pricy- no way i can play that game lol.
one identical to my eb-220 sold for $800 the same week i got mine, and that was a year ago-
i got my bass in exchange for a squier bullet- pretty cost effective, but i got it from a buddy who found it someplace local- 
then brought it to me exclaiming-"what am i going to do with this? i dont play bass!"
it needed some wiring- the internals were a mess of wires tied to the pots- no solder- but with the exception of the missing bridge cover, the only non original parts are the 
capacitor i put on the tone pot, 4 pickguard screws, a few wires, and 2 rubber washers i added to get the bridge pickup lower on the guitar. very little fret wear, straight neck, working truss rod, no issues
i have a couple of 6 string models ill be photographing soon-


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had one for awhile. Picked it up for $50.00 in a pawn shop. It was one of the very low end models and just a flat slab of plywood. I always liked the wild ones with all the buttons and shit all over them. They also had some pretty cool colors as well.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> I always liked the wild ones with all the buttons and shit all over them


man definately- but those are the ones everbody wants now lol.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

sweet! Teisco's can be pretty sweet! I'd love to have a bass to go with my guitar!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

thats one of the nice ones I am talking about.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

that is real sweet garret! that coulour looks great on these lol!
i had no intention of unloading my bass, but if there was anyone who had anything id be willing to trade for it, itd be you.
in any case, we should collaborate on a video. one of those split screen thingies. ill wear a red shirt, you wear a white one. lol!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is another one of the cool ones I seen on the bay. Not asking a whole lot for it either Vintage 1960's Teisco ET 312 w/ORIGINAL paperwork - eBay (item 220602053243 end time May-14-10 20:45:27 PDT)


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah thats nice GC-
the UPS ground shipping tho, scares me off lol.


----------



## Teisco_Kid (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello, new member here as am Teisco Collector bad guitar player but always looking to improve. Time issue...Well saw your post and I have same onlyTeisco KB-2 Metallic red body and neck with Spectrum neck (parachute inlays) and no surf stripes either early 66 model I believe ....In US and Japan Italy and for export I thought they called yours an MPC .. no clue as to what it means but listings say that ..have a spare cover same tailpiece as yours but not correct thumbscrew...always looking to trade not interested in cash sales but help others if possible..
well finally got mine ready for strings and setup..
Question: I had put d"ddario XL lites (light gauge bass) strings on and had trouble with low E going through tuner..string too wide..or tuner not wide enough
same as yours..
my friend bass player bands/studio in NewYork says flatwounds are good will not tear up frets..
what strings did you use on yours ? 
Could take to music store ect but rather hear from another who has same guitar..
thinking Jazz strings as like low sound ..not particular as am not a player just learning ..
Thanks and really dig color of this one...mellow yellowed over time...saw one in Italy eBay same as this one for sale while back but listing pulled ..
was high bidder at 66.00 USD ..do not blame the guy for cancelling..
and the Teisco white is rarest color even on Spectrum 6 string/ TG-64/ET-320 ect..
Well sorry for long post but thought this site had lots info and enthuisiasim for Japanese guitars...
Teisco_Kid


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi there Teisco_Kid-
are you saying that the string wont pass through the slotted tuner peg, or will not go into the safety post hole in the center of the peg?
i have no recollection of the brand of strings i used on this, likely daddario.
my low E string measures .105, so its a medium sized set. string passes through the peg slot with room to spare, but will not pass through the safety post hole in the center.
im not really well versed in bass string types- i tend to just use whatever nickel wounds i can get when i need them.
i like this bass for the trashier, raunchier sounding stuff, and use a jazz bass for everything else-
i have a set of the daddario chrome flatwounds on a 6 string, and i think they do a great job of the mellow type of tone-
a set of those on your bass might do exactly what you want-


----------



## Teisco_Kid (Oct 28, 2010)

*Teisco KB-2*

Thanks for info
finally got set Fender strings roundwound on her ..
sounds great low end growl ..
these p/u are super for passives..
ever want to sell that creme/yellow EB-220 let me know ..
have project 6 string REd ET-230 complete if interested
Deluxe model 2 pup has extra Solo bass rythem switch upper right
same as one shown here but rotary three way switch too ..
mch rarer..
can let go as I have a NM Silvertone Red K-2L matches bass KB-2 in color/style
can send pics.
love color on yours..do not see many like that
well thanks and will check back ..
Teisco_kid
P.S have spare cover for your bass if interested .


----------

